# hal & HTC Diamond (Telekom MDA)

## uhai

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich versuche mit  Synce-Installation für Gentoo und Stop NetworkManager Meinen Telekom MDA (HTC Diamond?) und meine Gentoo-Box aneinander zu gewöhnen.

Natürlich bin ich streng nach dem Wiki vorgegangen... Allerdings muckst hal nicht beim Einstecken des Handys. Auch lsusb zeigt nichts an, ebensowenig wie der Synce-Befehl pls.

Hat jemand das schon am laufen?

uhai

----------

## tazinblack

Sorry son Ding hab ich nicht.

Aber ein Schuss ins Blaue: Kann es sein, dass Du evtl. im Kernel noch spezifische USB-Unterstützung brauchst?

Ich hab son USB2Serial-Konverter (FTDI). Da muss man auch extra die Unterstützung für einbauen.

Siehst Du im dmesg was, wenn Du das Ding anstöpselst?

----------

## uhai

In der Synce-Doku sind verschiedene Kernel-Module für usb-rndis genannt. Das habe ich drin. 

dmesg sagt nichts... liegt vielleicht daran, dass das hier ein amd64 ist? Irgendwo habe ich aufgeschnappt, dass dmesg dort nicht benutzt wird.

uhai

<edit> Eben hat ein "emerge -puD world" die libopen-Pakete als Version 0.22 gebracht. Die hätten schon da sein sollen.... Jedefnalls wrid das Ding jetzt erkannt. </edit>

----------

## uhai

ok, wieder hängen geblieben:

Um mit KDE-PIM zu syncen benötige ich 

```
 app-pda/synce-kio-rapip [1]

     Available versions:  (~)9999 {arts}

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

     Description:         SynCE - KDE kioslave for the SynCE RAPIP protocol

```

Geht aber nicht, weil:

```
emerge -av app-pda/synce-kio-rapip

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kde-base/arts".

(dependency required by "app-pda/synce-kio-rapip-9999" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-pda/synce-kio-rapip" [argument])   

```

Und kde-base/arts findet eix überhaupt nicht...

War das nicht das alte KDE-Sound-System?

Den synce-software-manager habe ich installiert und von der Konsole aus gestartet:

```
Tux Downloads # synce-software-manager

** Message: Hal reports no devices connected

** Message: Odccm is not running, ignoring

[synce_info_from_file:91] unable to open file: /root/.synce/active_connection

[rapi_context_connect:444] Failed to get connection info

Unable to initialize RAPI: An unspecified failure has occurred

```

Wieso erkennt hal das Gerät nicht mehr, obwohl es immer noch verbunden ist?

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *uhai wrote:*   

> ok, wieder hängen geblieben:
> 
> Um mit KDE-PIM zu syncen benötige ich 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

vielleicht mal arts useflag deaktiveren...

wie war das? "you get what you want"

EDIT: kann es sein das das kioslave plugin nur für KDE3 ist? habs grade mal probiert und bekomme

```
checking for kde-config... not found

configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!

Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
```

das würde auch ähnliches aussagen: http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/forums/forum/96106/topic/2064773

----------

## uhai

Da hast Du recht, es gibt auch kde4-kio-rapip. Taucht allerdings nicht auf mit eix oder emerge...

Scheint auch deprecated zu sein... guckst Du: http://sourceforge.net/news/?group_id=30550

ich google noch ein bisschen.

uhai

----------

